# When can I clean them out?



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Paige's babies are 6 days old today, not only am I going away tomorrow but they're on wood shavings and I've bought some Aubiose which I'd like to pop them onto. Would it be okay to clean them out today do you think?

Paige didn't mind me handling all the babies yesterday because I had to take them out of their nest so I could get a look at them to check they're all okay.

Or should I leave them in which case they'll really stink when I get back hmmmmmm :roll:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

If I was you I would not clean them out,

3 weeks old is the time I clean them out again after birth when they are pop corning, only clean up the bits where mommy has done her buisness for now.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I clean weekly regardless of babies BUT not the entire cage with litters under a week. With yours I'd leave babies in the nest and take out all other substrate and replace (with Aubiose if you want to) and add extra bedding. Don't disinfect the tank as you want some of the smell to remain so mum doesn't get upset. This is also why you leave the nest and original bedding but just add more so she can add to her nest if she wants to.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i agree with cait on this one and thats what i do, mum mice seem to piss and poo more when they have babies, especially if theres a couple of mums in together so it can get stinky, i wouldnt leave it much longer as i would personally fear risks of resp probs with their young lungs in a dirty environment


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

okay thanks, I haven't done anything yet but I'll replace as much of the substrate as I can without disturbing the nest - I will feel a lot better putting them onto Aubiose as I've heard some horrible stories about babies on wood shavings had I known and all that :?

anyway haven't left yet but already can't wait to come back and see the little wrinklies who should be starting to come out of the nest by the time I get back CAN'T WAIT!!

Thanks for your help


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you have someone to handle them while you're away? It will be difficult to start handling them at 2 weeks old otherwise as they will be jumpy...


----------

